# 2.5 & Traction Control



## bewitched (Aug 7, 2008)

I've been considering purchasing a 2008 Altima. Waited for the '09 Maxima to come out, & while I LOVE it, can't see shelling out that kind of $$$ right now. 

As another poster said about her mom, I'm torn between the 2.5 & 3.5. I currently drive a 2000 Sentra w/124 HP & that little car can move. My son who is a speed guy drove it a few times & thought it had at least 175 HP - Haha - fooled him. So I could really be happy w/the 2.5 & it does get better gas mileage, but my main concern is the traction control system & vehicle dynamic control which, from what I can tell, is only offered in the 3.5. People drive crazy where we live & I'm wondering how much impact having those on your vehicle actually make for safety.

Also, I see that the 3.5 takes premium fuel. I know you get better performance when premium is recommended & used, but how many of you run your 3.5 on regular unleaded and get good performance & gas mileage?

Any info. anyone can provide is appreciated.


----------

